# could I put 1 blood red parot cichlid in a 10 gal?



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

also what are bubble gum cichlids?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

please don't. They grow fast and get somewhat large. I never heard of bubble gum cichlids, probably another hybrid.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

"Bubble gum" are another version of the "Jelly Bean Parrots"


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, bubble gums, I believe, are another name for the convictXbloodparrot hybrid.
And I'd say the bare minimum for a full grown BP would be a 30 or a 55. You could put a baby BP in there if you want to upgrade in a few months but I honestly wouldnt recommend it


----------



## Blue water (Jun 3, 2009)

deffently not! they grow fast and they prefer to be in school it would servise a month in there if it was fully grown


----------



## lovejonesx (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to say NO.

ljx


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is my experience.
I have one blood parrot cichlid. She was about 3" when I bought her and I put her in a 10 gal. After a few months she got a black fungus that is exclusive to the blood parrots and no real change in size.
I moved her to a 29 gal. Fungus cleared right up and hasn't come back since. She started to grow pretty fast but only got to about 5".
I moved her to a 55 gal. She grew very quickly and is now almost 3 yrs old, 7" from nose to tail and the terror of the tank.
So unless you plan to upgrade every few months it wouldn't be advisable to put one in a 10 gal even to start.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*10 gal.*



sollie7 said:


> also what are bubble gum cichlids?


They are right about a ten gallon, but a 29 will work if you only get one. I have 4 big as softballs in a 75 gallon with a hartwegi and a few small african cichlids. Jelly bean cichlids are blood parrot and pink convict fry that are died several colors, they are pretty but I myself would not buy them because the abuse they have to go through for this dyed color.
fishyfreek


----------

